# How difficult is it to change clutch on 33gtr?



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Just wondering how difficult it would be to remove the clutch from my 33gtr doing it diy?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Almost the same as changing the clutch on any other rear wheel drive car, its O.K as long as you have the tools available, not hard at all.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Quite easy, but the box is very heavy.
The starter motor bolts can be quite hard to remove. Sometimes it's easier to undo the top bolt from under the bonnet.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

*Short version*

Take shifter out, drain fluids if needed, Drop the Drive shaft, propshaft, Turbo pipe, unbolt starter, unbolt bell housing, unbolt clutch cylinder, put tranny jack under transmission disconnect transmission mount from tranny and frame, slowly lower tranny, the engine will lean back a little, about three feet of extension and pop the top bell housing bolt, unless your arms are thin enough to thread up and get it. Then just pull it out, if you have a push clutch should slide out, if it's pull disconnect the fork from bearing inside bell housing I believe. Three hour job on a lift, maybe longer on the floor.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

having witnessed this on my car at TA knockhill, it took 2 blokes (as no box lift was avail) nearly 4-5 hours. it is a bitch of a job to be honest unless you are really quite experienced. even then, a a real sod to do... i for one would not attempt it.
good luck!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

When we got used to doing it nearly every meeting we got it down to just over an hour out and in for a box change drive in drive out, that was with LOTS of practise, 2 guys who knew exactly what to do and in what order, a hoist, air tools and a transmission lift.

There's nothing too "hard" about it but its not really something you want to be doing in your driveway with few tools and no experience.

Rob


----------



## jdm (Jul 18, 2010)

Its a pieace of piss once ye have a lift or a pit the hardest part is just lining up the new clutch:thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Take shifter out, drain fluids if needed, Drop the Drive shaft, propshaft, Turbo pipe, unbolt starter, unbolt bell housing, unbolt clutch cylinder, put tranny jack under transmission disconnect transmission mount from tranny and frame, slowly lower tranny, the engine will lean back a little, about three feet of extension and pop the top bell housing bolt, unless your arms are thin enough to thread up and get it. Then just pull it out, if you have a push clutch should slide out, if it's pull disconnect the fork from bearing inside bell housing I believe. Three hour job on a lift, maybe longer on the floor.


Collect all the 1/2" drive extentions you can get so you can undo the two bolts on the back of the head, after you have dropped the rear of the gearbox down a little to accesss them.
Also buy 14mm stubby rachett spanner
Personally I would NO WAY do it without putting the car on a hoist ...
The gearbox is just plain to heavy to manhandle out...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

As Rob says once trained you can take a box out within 30 minutes when on ramps.
I did mine so many so many times by now I can almost do it with my eyes closed


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

It all about doin it on yr mums driveway with jack and axle stands lol, thats how ive done it last few times 
Box is bloody heavy tho and skinny boy like me needed help lifting it back on but managed to get it off by myself 
Top starter motor bolt is a [email protected] to get to but like said earlier if u got skinny arms its easy enough to get at lol. Prob take 4 hrs off and back on doin it on a driveway if u got the tools and rough idea what yr doing. :nervous:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

why not take a leisurley drive thorugh the yorkshire dales with friends/the family..then on past Harrogate, York ending up in Grimsby/Cleethorpes. Here you will find not only a bustling seaside resort with ample bars and drunken foolery..but also the skyline guru Martyn @ Motormaxd. He will lavish love and care on your pride and joy.. you can ...well..have a piss up !

Or you could do it yourself. Perhaps give the 13yr old fools at kwik fit etc a miss.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

See i would love to have a go at doing it myslef as the sense of acheviment when doing this kind of thing is great with pennies still left in the wallet.

However i am no professional at mechanics i wont lie to myself and say i am. but i do have the assistance of father in law and have a pit in the garage. 

It would also be great to take it to a specialist but i begrudge giving the amounts they charge doing such jobs in labour. i know everyone needs to make money im not daft so i dont blame them charging it i just dont like paying it lol. 

I just wish there was someone mechanically minded who had changed one before in cumbria who could lend a hand.

I would of thought about £200 would be fair in labour to change the clutch but it seems to be alot more.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Ron swapped my box in 45 mins.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> Ron swapped my box in 45 mins.


is that a euphemism ?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

No.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I need to swap out my clutch pack( I know its not the same) and I keep finding reasons to put the job off.. but it sounds an awful task,


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

> I need to swap out my clutch pack


is that a euphemism ?:thumbsup:

Seriously, it's not that bad. I used to use a transmission jack and it makes it really quite easy.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

I'm thinking of just biting the bullet and sending it to my tuner as they stock the replacement plates etc for clutch so at least it will be a drive in drive out job. Just really begrudge paying the labour rates


----------

